# How to overlap/hang drywall on 45 corner?



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

Drywalling my basement remodel and a couple questions.

1. I have two 45 degree outside corners for a corner closet. I framed it in and put some nailers in between the angles, but how do I go about overlapping or meeting the drywall when I install it? Do I just butt it up as best I can, leaving essential.y an upside down V shaped gap or do you miter the drywall (and how the heck do you do that?) I am not finishing it or installing the corner bead and just want to do it right for the finisher.

2. Also, my ceiling is a little wavy in spots and so where the drywall meets without sribing the drywall to the ceiling there are some small gaps. What size gap is acceptable where 2 pieces meet and what size gap should I prefill with some hot mud? 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Why not wait and talk to your finisher to see what he would like. Since he is going to finish he may have a way that is best for him. While he is starting somewhere else in the too you can hang these pieces.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

If he wants it overlapped put a piece on one side protruding, then using the opposite side framing as a guide cut the end off with a drywall saw. Put the second piece on and cut the same way, just be careful not to gouge the first piece of drywall. There is a tool made from a block of wood with a piece of expanded metal on it that makes a great plane for grinding tight spots and edges. The corner bead, or metal tape should not require mitering.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Why would you ever miter drywall, and create a thin, sharpened corner that will crumble all that much easier?


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

Willie T said:


> Why would you ever miter drywall, and create a thin, sharpened corner that will crumble all that much easier?


Then how do I meet the two pieces of drywall? 

Cause the way instructed by Ductweather essentially miters both pieces of drywall...and I tried it and it doesnt work for a 45 degree angle, looks terrible, and moves the angle away from where the angle is in the framing. Thats how I do it for 90 degree angles but it doesnt work for 45.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

I am not sure now how you are covering the angle or what you are attempting to do. I am not describing a miter but a ship lap where the second piece overlaps the first piece cut leaving only one 45 degree cut exposed. It doesn't have to look great it is covered by the corner bead.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just leave it like this. Overall, this is stronger. (won't tend to crumble from either side)


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

wille T has the correct way of butting the 2 butts on a 45. use no coat and that corner will look perfect.
for gaps anything larger then 1/8" should be prefilled.


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

Willie T said:


> Just leave it like this. Overall, this is stronger. (won't tend to crumble from either side)


Thanks for the picture Willie. So just butting them up, leaving a V notch is the way to go. Went to Lowes to try to pick up some 45 degree corner bead so I could just see what works myself but of course they only had 90. Appreciate the reply. Thanks.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

for the corner bead, if you pick up 90 degree metal corner bead and bend the side in more, it is the same principle. not even sure they make 45 degree. I had about a 110-120 degree angle on mine once and I just bent the 90 degree stuff wider. worked fine and looks great. Good luck on your project


----------

